# my washer



## CaliChan (Mar 18, 2013)

Is now a planter


----------



## cliff (Mar 18, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 18, 2013)

very creative. what will you plant?


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 19, 2013)

Not sure what I'm gonna plant yet. My garden is gonna be packed with herbs and food so I might plant some flowers.for the kids that or more herbs


----------



## Badger (Mar 19, 2013)

Very cool, it is nice to see people recycle things like this


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 19, 2013)

And it makes an awesome big planter with plenty of holes to keep the soil well drained!  Well done!


----------



## siobhan1011 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've seen a washer drum being used for campfires.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome upcycle project!


----------



## Roseann (Apr 10, 2013)

I really love this idea and now I know what to do when my washer craps out


----------

